# This is horrific...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This woman is some kind of sick. Those poor children and animals...


http://wcbstv.com/local/pet.concentration.camp.2.1300163.html


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup...terrible. This is not too far from me. Makes me wonder though....why wasn't this found out about sooner. One woman that lives on the block was interviewed, she had "lost" 3 of her pets....1 dog and 2 cats. I dunno....just too weird that this went on unnoticed for so long.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That is horrible!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

That's just terrible. How scary it must have been for those kids growing up in that home. Her own son sounded the alarm, that must have been really scary for him to do, what a brave brave boy! I just hope her kids can get past this and not become like their mom.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> Yup...terrible. This is not too far from me. Makes me wonder though....why wasn't this found out about sooner. One woman that lives on the block was interviewed, she had "lost" 3 of her pets....1 dog and 2 cats. I dunno....just too weird that this went on unnoticed for so long.


 
I am honestly not surprised. These days people know so little about their neighbors, and tend to keep to themselves. I've seen horrid situations go on for a very long time before the truth was actually revealed.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a sick story....you never know who your neighbors might be.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Just watched that story about the 11 year old who was kidnapped for 18 years and had two kids with the nutcase, all three lived in the backyard with neighbors all around... strange strange strange! Made me pretty sad that they were so close to finding them so many times....

Lana


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is one of the sickest things I've ever seen. Ugh!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, there really are some crazy people in this world.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That just makes me sick.... Worse that she has children... uggg


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm afraid to read this story, but I'm going to......


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Horrific!!!! It's scary the kind fo people that are in this world today. Those poor animals, children, and pet owners. I dn't know what I would do if that was my dog.


----------

